# Pics from today



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

Hope you like,
Ryan


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

bluebill are on of my favrot ducks nice pics never seen one stand on a log


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

I would look a little closer scottjes000, those are not bluebills. They are ringnecks, I am almost positive :thumb:


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

THOSE ARE DEFINETELY RINGBILLS (RINGNECKS) AWESOME PICTURES ONE OF MY FAVORITE DUCKS!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, they are Ringneck Ducks...or whatever nickname you want to call them!


----------



## Forstner (Aug 29, 2006)

yeah i get them confused sometimes lol if they were flying i would definetly have trouble telling a difference! i know one has more white!!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

It looks like you snapped a pic of a pair of blackducks....sweet :beer:


----------



## hunting_101 (Aug 3, 2006)

Looks like a great spread and some great pictures


----------



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

great pictures


----------



## goalieman (Apr 17, 2006)

There are some ducks in Wisconsin


----------

